# Solomons Rental question??????



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am heading to Solomons tomorrow and renting a skiff from Bunky's. I hear the spot and croakers are hitting but is it too early to try for some flounder or blues? What bait is preferred?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

They will give you all the sheet you need at Bunky's . Chill out dude .:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Foursteps24 said:


> I am heading to Solomons tomorrow and renting a skiff from Bunky's. I hear the spot and croakers are hitting but is it too early to try for some flounder or blues? What bait is preferred?


Where's the fishing report ? Something had to be biting .


----------

